# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  المحققون الحاليون

## ابن مالك النحوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فلقد كثرت التحقيقات الجديدة وانتشرت وفاضت وعمت ، حتى إن طالب العلم ليقف أمام هذا الزخم الشديد لا يعرف من هو المحق المدقق ومن هو اللص المقرمط ، ولذلك فأنا أرجو ، وأقول: أرجو ، من طلاب العلم أن يبينوا لنا من هم المحققون الحاليون الذين يعتمد عليهم في تخقيقاتهم ؟وكما هو واضح من السؤال فليس المقصود بيان من هم أفضل المحققين ،فهذا لم أرده ،لأن من أفضل المحققين كما هو معلوم الشيح أحمد شاكر وأخيه أبي فهر وابن خالته عبد السلام هارون والشيخ الراجكوتي الميمني والشيخ محيي الدين عبد الحميد وغيرهم من هؤلاء العمالقة ، ولكنهم لم يستوعبوا كل التراث ولم يخرجوا منه إلا القليل نظرا لدقتهم البارعة وكثرة تدقيقهم ، ولذلك أريد أن نعرف من هم المحققون الحاليون الذين يعتمد عليهم في تحقيقاتهم ؟ حتى نستطيع الاستفادة من تراثنا .
والسلام عليكم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
التحقيقات السيئة أكثر بكثير من التحقيقات الجيدة، ولذلك فلا غنى لطالب العلم عن التمرس في ملكة التحقيق وتصحيح الكتب بنفسه؛ لأنه لا ينبغي أن ينتظر في كل ما يريد دراسته أن يخرج بتحقيق جيد، ثم حتى لو حصل على التحقيق الجيد فليس هذا معناه أنه معصوم من الخطأ، فيلزمه كذلك التدقيق فيه.
فالخلاصة أن طالب العلم لا يستغني عن ذلك كما تقدم، وهذا ليس ابتداعا من قولي، بل قد نص عليه بعض كبار المحققين المعاصرين.

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> التحقيقات السيئة أكثر بكثير من التحقيقات الجيدة، ولذلك فلا غنى لطالب العلم عن التمرس في ملكة التحقيق وتصحيح الكتب بنفسه؛ لأنه لا ينبغي أن ينتظر في كل ما يريد دراسته أن يخرج بتحقيق جيد، ثم حتى لو حصل على التحقيق الجيد فليس هذا معناه أنه معصوم من الخطأ، فيلزمه كذلك التدقيق فيه.
> فالخلاصة أن طالب العلم لا يستغني عن ذلك كما تقدم، وهذا ليس ابتداعا من قولي، بل قد نص عليه بعض كبار المحققين المعاصرين.


بارك الله فيك ، ولكن لا بد من معرفة من هم المحققون البارعون الحاليون ؟ لأنه ليس كل طالب علم يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك -أقصد تحقيق الكتاب وضبطه وتصحيحه-بنفسه ولأن العمر قصير والعلم طويل ومن هنا كان لابد من الاعتماد على تحقيقات الآخرين فليس في مقدور كل  طالب العلم أن يأت بالمخطوطات ويقابلها بالنص المطبوع ولأن المحقق قد حصل من العلوم ما يؤهله لأن يحقق ويوازن .
وطبعا أنا لا أقصد أن تحقيقات الأئمة الكبار تخلو من الأخطاء فإن هذا لم يقل به أحد من العقلاء ، ولكن الخطأ فيه قليل بالنسبة لتحقيقات غيرهم .
وأظنك يا أبا مالك ، تعرف كثيرا عن هذا الأمر فلا تبخل علينا بالله عليك فأنا حجيجك يوم القيامة لأنك تركتنا نتخبط بين التحقيقات المشوهة والجيدة مع قدرتك على نصحنا .(ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيك ، ولكن لا بد من معرفة من هم المحققون البارعون الحاليون ؟


نعم لا بد من ذلك، ومعرفة ذلك مثلها مثل معرفة الأئمة والعلماء، تعرف  بالاشتهار وشهادة أهل العلم ونحو ذلك، ولا سيما من كل متقن في فنه.



> لأنه ليس كل طالب علم يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك -أقصد تحقيق الكتاب وضبطه وتصحيحه-بنفسه ولأن العمر قصير والعلم طويل ومن هنا كان لابد من الاعتماد على تحقيقات الآخرين فليس في مقدور كل  طالب العلم أن يأت بالمخطوطات ويقابلها بالنص المطبوع ولأن المحقق قد حصل من العلوم ما يؤهله لأن يحقق ويوازن .


المقصود أن طالب العلم لا بد أن يحاول اكتساب ملكة التصحيح والضبط ليعرف التصحيفات والتحريفات التي يمكن معرفتها من السياق.
وإذا كان العمر قصيرا والعلم طويلا، فإن هذا من أهم مهمات العلم؛ لأن عليه يبنى كثير من العلم، ومن عجائب كثير من المعاصرين أن تسمع قائلهم يقول:
- أنا متخصص في الحديث ما لي وللغة؟!
- أنا متخصص في الفقه ما لي وللبلاغة؟!
- أنا متخصص في التفسير ما لي وللصرف؟!
- أنا متخصص في العقيدة ما لي وللنحو؟!
فإذا كانت هذه العلوم مهمة لهذه التخصصات كما هو واضح، فكذلك ملكة التصحيح ومعرفة التصحيف مهمة جدا لطالب العلم، لا يمكنه الاستغناء عنها.
وقديما كان أهل العلم يأخذون التصانيف عن مؤلفيها بالقراءة عليهم حتى يتجنبوا مزالق التصحيح والتصحيف، فإن لم يقدروا على ذلك حاولوا الاعتماد على نسخ متعددة المخارج كما فعل أبو منصور الأزهري مع كتاب الزجاج.




> وطبعا أنا لا أقصد أن تحقيقات الأئمة الكبار تخلو من الأخطاء فإن هذا لم يقل به أحد من العقلاء ، ولكن الخطأ فيه قليل بالنسبة لتحقيقات غيرهم .


هذا القليل كيف يعرفه طالب العلم إن لم يكن بهذه الملكة؟
ولتحصيل هذه الملكة ينظر هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78829
وهنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=9740




> وأظنك يا أبا مالك ، تعرف كثيرا عن هذا الأمر فلا تبخل علينا بالله عليك فأنا حجيجك يوم القيامة لأنك تركتنا نتخبط بين التحقيقات المشوهة والجيدة مع قدرتك على نصحنا .(ابتسامة)


لا أزعم أني أعرف كثيرا عن هذا الأمر، ولكني أزعم أني دربت نفسي على الاستفادة من الطبعات السيئة بتنمية هذه الملكة حتى صرت لا أستطيع أن أقرأ كتابا إلا ومعي قلم الرصاص للتصحيح.
والسبب في ذلك أني وإخواني قديما كنا نعجز عن تحصيل كثير من الكتب فضلا عن تحصيل الطبعات الجيدة.
وينبغي أن يُعلم أن معرفة التحقيقات الجيدة والسيئة إنما يكون بالرجوع إلى أهل الفن المتخصصين فيه، فلا يكفي مجرد الاطلاع على التحقيقات للحكم بأنها جيدة أو سيئة، بل لا بد أن يكون الحاكم على دراية واسعة بهذا الفن بعينه؛ لأن التحقيق الجيد ليس مجرد ملء الحواشي وتخريج الأحاديث والورق الفاخر، ولا سيما في هذا العصر الذي كثرت فيه دور التحقيق، وصار اسم المحقق المكتوب على الغلاف لا يعني شيئا في كثير من الأحيان؛ لأن القائم على تحقيق الكتاب قد يكون شخصا آخر غير مذكور!!
وإذا كان هذا عجيبا في عالم تحقيقات اليوم، فأعجب منه أن ترى رسالة علمية لم يكتب منها صاحبها إلا عشر صفحات، والباقي كتبه شخص آخر يبحث عن لقمة العيش!

----------


## رضا العربي

السلام عليكما أبوي مالكين...
أسعدتماني-حقا-بنقاش راق وحديث طيب
أمتعكما الله بالصحة والعافية وأسعدكما في الدارين كما أسعدتماني لحيظة من عمر الزمان الضنان  بما يسعد..خاصة في علم التحقيق ..فما أكثر ما يشقى المرء بما يرى من خفة، وغيبة أمانة، وندرة علم....شيء يوجع القلب -وربي- أن ترى أستاذا أكاديميا لحيته تجرجر من خلفه.. و يشهد له الناس بالعلم وهو يدير "ورشة" للسطو على التراث وتشويه درره.. وإعادة (انظر واضحك باكيا أو ابك ضاحكا) تحقيق ما حققه العلامة شاكر!!!!! محرفا مصحفا مخرفا مهرفا معجرفا.. ويتبع اسمه بصفات لا حصر لها..وهو يسطو على جهد طلاب علم مبتدئين.. يعملون معه بحنق من يشعر أنه يسرق.. فيزيد من جهله نقمة على أستاذه!!!!..
ولقد عملت قلييييييلا جدا مع أحد مشاهير أكاديميينا-رحمه الله-وأنا منقاد بوهم فكرة مسبقة عن العلم والفضل وما إلى ذلك وهلمجرا..فرأيت ما لا أتوهمه في أحلك كابوس يمكن أن يستحوذ على !!!!!!!
فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

دمتما بفضل من الله ونعمة وسلمتما

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

> وإعادة (انظر واضحك باكيا أو ابك ضاحكا) تحقيق ما حققه العلامة شاكر!!!!! محرفا مصحفا مخرفا مهرفا معجرفا.. ويتبع اسمه بصفات لا حصر لها


وهذا ما أخشاه علي وعلى طلاب العلم عامة وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هناك آفة شائعة في هذا العصر؛ لا أقول عند أدعياء التحقيق، لكن عند المحققين المتميزين!
وهي أن أحدهم قد يكون متخصصا في فن من الفنون وعلى علم واسع بهذا الفن لا ننكر ذلك، والكتاب الذي يحققه في هذا الفن بعينه، ولكنه مع هذا يكون ضعيفا في علوم اللغة، فلا يكفيه تبحره في فنه أن يحقق هذا الكتاب؛ لأن هذه العلوم من أهم الأسس اللازمة للمحقق في ضبط النص وإقامته على وجهه.

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

> وهي أن أحدهم قد يكون متخصصا في فن من الفنون وعلى علم واسع بهذا الفن لا ننكر ذلك، والكتاب الذي يحققه في هذا الفن بعينه، ولكنه مع هذا يكون ضعيفا في علوم اللغة، فلا يكفيه تبحره في فنه أن يحقق هذا الكتاب


صدقت والله ، فلقد رأيتنى وحولي من ينكر علي اشتغالي  باللغة

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> وهي أن أحدهم قد يكون متخصصا في فن من الفنون وعلى علم واسع بهذا الفن لا  ننكر ذلك، والكتاب الذي يحققه في هذا الفن بعينه، ولكنه مع هذا يكون ضعيفا  في علوم اللغة، فلا يكفيه تبحره في فنه أن يحقق هذا الكتاب؛ لأن هذه العلوم  من أهم الأسس اللازمة للمحقق في ضبط النص وإقامته على وجهه.


فالاكتفاء والانكفاء في التحقيق على علم واحد  = قد يخرج بهذا نماذج من التحقيقات المشوهة!
ولكل علم آلاته، وعلم التحقيق يحتاج إلى آلات كثيرة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وكذلك لا ينبغي أنه يغتر بهذا الأمر الذي شاع وانتشر حتى كأنه من قواعد الضبط وأصول التحقيق!
أعني تقديم بعض كبار العلماء للكتاب
فقد ينخدع بهذا كثير من الناس ويظنون أن هذا الشيخ العلامة قد راجع الكتاب أو أشرف على إخراجه، وأن الكتاب بهذا التقديم قد اكتسب وثاقةً وخرج عن مرتبة الاختبار!

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

ما زلت أنتظر ذكر بعض المحققين الحاليين ممن يعتمد على تحقيقهم!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن المهم كذلك أن يعرف الباحث أن تحقيقات الكتاب قد تكون مكملة لبعضها فلا يصح إطلاق الأفضلية على أحدها من جميع الجهات، لكن يفضل هذا التحقيق من جهة كذا ويفضل هذا التحقيق من جهة كذا.
فمثلا من الشائع بين الناس أن تحقيق عبد العال سالم مكرم للأشباه والنظائر هو أفضل تحقيق، وهذا صحيح من جهة النحو، ولكنه غير صحيح من جهة ضبط النص، إذ طبعة مجمع دمشق أفضل منها من هذه الجهة.
ومن الشائع كذلك أن أفضل طبعة لفصيح ثعلب هي طبعة عاطف مدكور، وهذا صحيح من جهة دراسة الكتاب والمقدمة الطويلة له، لكنه غير صحيح من جهة ضبط النص، فالطبعة الاستشراقية القديمة أفضل من هذه الجهة.
فلينتبه لمثل هذا فإنه مهم جدا.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> وكذلك لا ينبغي أنه يغتر بهذا الأمر الذي شاع وانتشر حتى كأنه من قواعد الضبط وأصول التحقيق!
> أعني تقديم بعض كبار العلماء للكتاب
> فقد ينخدع بهذا كثير من الناس ويظنون أن هذا الشيخ العلامة قد راجع الكتاب  أو أشرف على إخراجه، وأن الكتاب بهذا التقديم قد اكتسب وثاقةً وخرج عن  مرتبة الاختبار!


العجيب يا سيدنا أن بعض الناشرين هم من أجبر أو أغرى بعض المحققين بذلك، فتراهم يعرضون مقابل التنازل عن الحقوق إذا قدم للكتاب الشيخ الفلاني (وقد يحدد بالاسم) مبلغًا ضخمًا في حين أنه إن لم يقدم أحد للعمل (مع جودته بعض الأحيان) لا ينال سوى مبلغ لا يسوّي نفقاته في إخراج الكتاب!
فكان ما ذكرتَ من ضرورة دخوله تحت رتبة الاختبار حتى يجوز القنظرة وإلا فلا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ما زلت أنتظر ذكر بعض المحققين الحاليين ممن يعتمد على تحقيقهم!


مثل هذه الإطلاقات لا بد أن توقع صاحبها في الخطأ من حيث لا يدري.
ويمكن مثلا أن يقال: ( تحقيق فلان للكتاب الفلاني أفضل من تحقيق فلان للكتاب الفلاني ).
أما أن يقال: ( فلان وفلان أفضل المحققين الحاليين ) هكذا بإطلاق، فهو مزلة قدم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ثم إنك إذا اكتسبت ملكة الضبط والتصحيح فسوف تحل مشكلتك ، أما إن اعتمدت على أقوال الناس في أن فلانا أفضل محقق وفلانا أسوأ محقق، فسوف تقع في مضلة التقليد والحيرة، لا سيما مع كثرة الاختلافات في هذا الباب.
فقد صار السارق يتهم المسروق منه بأنه قد سرق عمله قبل أن يخطر على باله !
والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وبعض الناس إذا حصّل الطبعة المحققة من المحقق الجيد، جعلها كالقرآن المنزل الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه!

وهذا يذكرنا بما جاء في كليلة ودمنة:
(( ... كالرجل الذي طلب علم الفصيح من كلام الناس، فأتى صديقا له من العلماء له علم بالفصاحة، فأعلمه حاجته إلى علم الفصيح، فرسم له صديقه في صحيفة صفراء فصيح الكلام وتصاريفه ووجوهه، فانصرف المتعلم إلى منزله فجعل يكثر قراءتها ولا يقف على معانيها، ثم إنه جلس ذات يوم في محفل من أهل العلم والأدب، فأخذ في محاورتهم، فجرت له كلمة أخطأ فيها، فقال له بعض الجماعة: إنك قد أخطأت، والوجه غير ما تكلمت به، فقال: وكيف أخطئ وقد قرأت الصحيفة الصفراء وهي في منزلي؟!
فكانت مقالته لهم أوجب للحجة عليه، وزاده ذلك قربا من الجهل وبعدا من الأدب )).

وقديما كانوا يفخرون بإهمال الكتب وترك نقطها وشكلها لأن هذا يدل على الفهم والذكاء، وإذا كتب بعضهم إلى بعض كتابا منقوطا مشكولا، رأى مثلَ هذا تقليلا له واحتقارا لشأنه، كأنه يقول: أنت لا تفهم إلا بمثل هذا.
واليوم يقع بعضنا على الكتاب مضبوطا مصححا مشكولا شكلا تاما لا خطأ فيه ولا تصحيف، ثم بعد هذا كله يقرؤه فلا يكاد يتعدى سطرا من غير لحن!
وحتى مجالس القراءة على أهل العلم، صارت في هذه الأيام لمجرد الرواية وسلسلة السند، لا لتصحيح الكلام وضبط الألفاظ.

وقديما قرأ الدارقطني كتاب النسب للزبير بن بكار فقيل له: أنت أجرأ من خاصي الأسد! تقرأ مثل هذا الكتاب مع ما فيه من الشعر والأدب فلا تؤخذ عليك فيه لحنة؟!
وهذا الكتاب لا شك أنه صعب على المتخصص في اللغة والأدب فضلا عن غيره، واليوم لا يستطيع أكثر طلبة العلم أن يقرأ كتابا واحدا من غير لحن.

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

> مثل هذه الإطلاقات لا بد أن توقع صاحبها في الخطأ من حيث لا يدري.
> ويمكن مثلا أن يقال: ( تحقيق فلان للكتاب الفلاني أفضل من تحقيق فلان للكتاب الفلاني ).
> أما أن يقال: ( فلان وفلان أفضل المحققين الحاليين ) هكذا بإطلاق، فهو مزلة قدم.


إذا فليكن سؤالي لأبي مالك هو : من هو أفضل محقق معاصر  من حيث الاهتمام بالنص وضبطه كما كان يفعل الشيخ محيي الدين؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأمر أدق من هذا يا أخي الكريم؛ إذ ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يعرف مراتب المحققين أيضا، لا مجرد القول بـ(جيد - وغير جيد)؛ لأن الجيد مراتب وغير الجيد مراتب؛ فمثلا محمد أبو الفضل لا شك أنه محقق جيد، إلا أنه لا يوازن مثلا بعبد العزيز الميمني.
وكذلك ينبغي معرفة مراتب الجودة عند المحقق نفسه، فمثلا لا شك أن عبد السلام هارون من كبار المحققين، لكن لا يخفى على الناظر أن بضاعته في الحديث مزجاة.

فالمقصود إنزال الناس منازلهم ومعرفة مراتبهم فلا يرفع أحد فوق قدره، ولا ينزل به دون رتبته.

وهذا الأمر عام لا يقتصر على المحققين، فهو وارد على العلماء المتقدمين والمتأخرين، وبقدر معرفة هذه المراتب عند طالب العلم يكون مقدار تحصيله من كلام أهل العلم.

فمثلا إذا قرأ طالب العلم في النحو فلا ينبغي أن يجعل كلام سيبويه مثلا مع كلام خالد الأزهري في مرتبة واحدة.
وإذا قرأ في البلاغة فلا ينبغي أن يجعل كلام عبد القاهر وكلام القزويني في طبقة واحدة.
وإذا قرأ في اللغة فلا يصح أن يجعل ما في محيط ابن عباد بمنزلة ما في تهذيب الأزهري، أو يجعل ما نقله اللحياني في درجة ما نقله الأصمعي، وهذا إن لم يعرفه طالب العلم بالممارسة فهو محتاج إلى مراجعة الكتب التي تعنى بمثل هذه الأمور؛ كطبقات الفقهاء، ومراتب النحويين.

وهذا الأمر ليس بعجيب ولا مبتدع، فقد سبق إليه أهل العلم قديما، كما هو معروف في طبقات المحدثين؛ فإنهم لا يسوون مثلا بين رواية أبي معاوية عن الأعمش ورواية جرير، ولا يسوون بين رواية حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت البناني ورواية معمر مع أن الجميع ثقات إلا أن الكلام في المراتب.

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

إذا فمن من المعاصرين يجيد تحقيق كتب اللغة خاصة ؟ -لقد تعبت فلماذا تراوغني-(ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أنا لا أراوغك يا أخي الكريم، ولو كان عندي مزيد لذكرته لك.

يعني مثلا لو كان السؤال عن كتاب بعينه أو شخص بعينه لكان الجواب محتملا، وأما التعميم فلا أحبه من غيري فكيف أرضاه من نفسي.

وإنما أتكلم على مقدار ما أعلم، فلا تثق في كلامي حتى تسأل أهل العلم.

----------


## أبوبسطام

جزاكم الله خيرًا على ذالكم الكلام الماتع

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> إذا فمن من المعاصرين يجيد تحقيق كتب اللغة خاصة ؟ -لقد تعبت فلماذا تراوغني-(ابتسامة)


ليست مراوغة أخي الكريم.
ولكن هناك في البلاغة ما يسمى "الأسلوب الحكيم".
ومنه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سئل عن الساعة، فقال للسائل: وما أعددت لها؟
وأمثلة أخرى كثيرة ....
[لابن كمال باشا رسالة في الأسلوب الحكيم حققها الدكتور محمد علي الصامل].
ولا أدري هل هذان البيتان من الأسلوب الحكيم أم لا:
غالطتني إذ كسَتْ جسمي ضنًى * * * كسوةً أعرَتْ من اللحْمِ العظاما
ثم قالت: أنت عندي في الهوى * * * مثل عيني، صدقتْ لكن سَقاما

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قلت: حققها الدكتور محمد علي الصامل.
وأقول:
وهو من أفضل المحققين الحاليين للكتب البلاغية  :Smile:

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

جزاك الله خيرا ، أيها القارئ ، وأرجو إن كان عندك من شئ  في هذا الموضوع أن تخرجه لنا كي يعم النفع

----------

